# Workouts At Home



## JMulford (Jun 22, 2017)

With me just starting out in MT, I'm curious if anyone has suggestions for easy at-home workouts to better prepare myself for the rigors of class? I'm speaking more to the physical demands on my body rather than the act of MT itself. Thanks!


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 22, 2017)

Bas Rutten workout CDs are very good. Our lads took them to Afghan with them to keep up their training, you can do them without pads on your own just about anywhere, do them on a bag or with another person holding pads.


----------



## Headhunter (Jun 22, 2017)

Whatever exercises you do in class...do them at home


----------



## jobo (Jun 23, 2017)

JMulford said:


> With me just starting out in MT, I'm curious if anyone has suggestions for easy at-home workouts to better prepare myself for the rigors of class? I'm speaking more to the physical demands on my body rather than the act of MT itself. Thanks!


if you want the most bang for your buck, its hard to beat press up jumping burpees. As a way of working the most muscles at one go and getting some good cardio thrown in


----------



## JMulford (Jun 23, 2017)

Thanks for the responses guys. I appreciate it.


----------



## JR 137 (Jun 23, 2017)

jobo said:


> if you want the most bang for your buck, its hard to beat press up jumping burpees. As a way of working the most muscles at one go and getting some good cardio thrown in


Those are great.

Turkish get-ups are a great warmup.

My favorite workout is hitting a heavy bag.

When I wrestled, we'd do what we called pyramids every day.  Lighter workout days meant we started with a lower number, heavier days meant we started with a higher number.  A good place to start out would be at 10...

10 jumping jacks
10 squat thrusts
10 mountain climbers
10 push-ups
10 sit-ups
10 bent over rows
10 back extensions

Then do 9 of each
Then 8
Then 7
Then... all the way down to 1 of each

If you start at 10, you do a total of 81 of each exercise.  You can mix in and out different exercises.  I always try to do opposite movements each day - push-ups and rows, pull-ups and dips, sit-ups and back extensions, etc.

Obviously if 10 is easy, start with a higher number, or get to 1 and add 1 each time to get back to 10.


----------



## Danny T (Jun 24, 2017)

JR 137 said:


> When I wrestled, we'd do what we called pyramids every day.  Lighter workout days meant we started with a lower number, heavier days meant we started with a higher number.  A good place to start out would be at 10...
> 
> 10 jumping jacks
> 10 squat thrusts
> ...


We often do these as a warmup or an end of the workout burnout.
I believe your totals are off bit.
Starting at 10 & counting down would total 55 not 81.


----------



## JR 137 (Jun 24, 2017)

Danny T said:


> We often do these as a warmup or an end of the workout burnout.
> I believe your totals are off bit.
> Starting at 10 & counting down would total 55 not 81.


I did the math on my iPhone calculator 3 times and it told me 81.  Now it's telling me 55.  Tomorrow it'll probably tell me something else.  It's only as smart as the person using it 

I'll go with your 55.

We used to do them as a warmup and cool down too.


----------



## JMulford (Jun 24, 2017)

JR 137 said:


> Those are great.
> 
> Turkish get-ups are a great warmup.
> 
> ...



That looks great. I'm new and only in very average shape, so this is a good target for me. Definitely won't hit the point of being easy for a little while. Thanks!


----------



## Buka (Jul 4, 2017)

I started a home workout to supplement my training and improve my overall fitness and strength. Today was day eight without a miss.
I'm going to try and not puss out for one year. I've done it before, let's hope I can do it again.


----------

